# Purchasing Crown Land in BC



## daledegagne (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there a way to purchase crown land? I know you can apply for a lease under certain conditions, but is there ever an opportunity to buy? If so, how?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes there is. Occasionally the provincial gov will sell crown land
www.bclaws.ca › civix › complete › statreg

Go to section titled
Minister may dispose of Crown land.

It doesn't happen very often.


----------

